# Speargun tubes / bands on a slingshot? has anybody tried it?



## Don Gross

I haven't found anything on people trying speargun tubes/bands this and it is something I have been very curious about for quite a while. I am new to "real" slingshots but I have had this nagging voice in my head since I was a kid that speargun bands might work.


----------



## QuotidianPrepper

I know Joerg tried this on a YouTube vid a while back.


----------



## kooniu

I use in slingbow , was to strong for normali slingshot


----------



## Don Gross

Maybe I should be more specific. I have seen them used on bows and crossbows but never on a normal sized frame hand held slingshot.


----------



## Imperial

If you can pull it, go for it.


----------



## treefork

Spear gun tubes will be too slow for slingshot ammo with an unnecessary heavy draw weight . Suitable for heavy projectiles like the spears and fiber glass arrows . Go with lighter more suitable tubes or bands for use with slingshot ammo for more speed and power .


----------



## NaturalFork

As Treefork stated .. unless you are propelling boccee balls or somehting .. lighter rubber will produce a much faster shot.


----------



## Don Gross

Thanks. My goal Is to use a .50cal lead ball 178 grains/ .4 ounces.


----------



## Viper010

Don Gross said:


> Thanks. My goal Is to use a .50cal lead ball 178 grains/ .4 ounces.


Try cutting some tapered theraband gold, 30 to 20 mm. You will be amazed. Much, MUCH more power for way less draw weight.


----------

